# BBS LM DIY Refurb



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I picked up these wheels very cheap as they were in quite a state, fake bolts were all corroded and dishes were terrible. This is how they started out

started sanding the spokes with a scuff pad here already









here all sanded and you can see how bad the dish was









Another view of the corroded dish









Dish after 400 grit








after 600 or 800









after 1200 and it starts to look pretty decent









1200 again, at this point the primer was on and i did a test colour which i what i went with








Ordered a metal polishing kit 








after 1st stage








2nd stage

















3rd and last stage

















Dish masked up and a silver base sprayed to give the gold a bit of pop









Colour coat applied









After clear coat


















And finally with the fake bolts glued in









Now the whole refurb wasnt perfect, i know there are places where you can still see some of the green old colour coming through but it was the first time i did this and the amount of spokes and work does get abit tedious and you just want to finish it lol. But im happy with how they turned out for the price of just getting one wheel refurbed from a proper place.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice desi DIY job on that. Silly doing LMs in that scene green colour in the first place. The gold suits it and good results on a budget.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

looks good , getting inside the spokes is a bugger with a can ! i reckon another coat concentrating on the iner edges of the spokes and the green would be gone ! that said i used to do a lot of metal mirror polishing know how long it takes and can understand why you wanted to get them finished !


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

They look pretty dam'd good to me. Inspiring stuff.... :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

waqasr said:


> Now the whole refurb wasnt perfect, i know there are places where you can still see some of the green old colour coming through but it was the first time i did this


Good stuff for a first go mate :thumb:
I was going to have a go at refurbing the wheels on my car, I traded it in instead :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Another trick i learnt is also paint spokes from behind as you get more coverage


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice result, for a first attempt i would say thats pretty impressive, you are braver than me anyway :thumb:!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice mate, doing a set of these myself...aint masking the lips a pain man!!! I was thinking of tapping the holes and putting real bolts but may still get's fakes. Where did you get your from?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind replies guys. I did spray them from the back but its kinda hard with a rattle can.



JMDetailing said:


> Nice mate, doing a set of these myself...aint masking the lips a pain man!!! I was thinking of tapping the holes and putting real bolts but may still get's fakes. Where did you get your from?


Nah real bolts will cost too much, actually fakes are expensive too. Only ones i could find were over 1 euro each from some german site. But a friend of mine owns an alloy wheel shop and where he gets refurbs done, the guy sorted me out all 80 for £30:doublesho.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I found these bolts on alloy wheel paints the other day looking at filler , they weren't expensive either , and i agree getting in tight with a can is a *****


----------

